# My wonderful Mother's Day



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

Um....maybe not.

It first started last Thursday when I was informed the "somebody" dropped the ball and didn't realize Mother's Day was THIS Sunday, and ordered my present in time. But, no, they wouldn't tell me what it was. Evil Spawn. The 22 year old actually said to look at it as payback for a quarter century of Christmas torture.

Then, I came down with a stomach bug. My Mother's Day breakfast in bed was saltines and coke. Thrilling. 

So, now they have all decided that I have to wait until NEXT Sunday to get my present. It seems that that is the soonest that they can all work their schedules to be on Skype at the same time (1 is in Seattle, 1 in Germany, 1 lives a mile away, and 2 are still at home). They all promise that I will love it, that it's worth the wait. 

It had better be my iPad!
or...
maybe...

see, the one in Germany was scheduled to come home on leave on May 15, but it got pulled because of manning issues. There is this thought at the back of my head that maybe...just maybe...could he possibly have gotten leave and be going to surprise me?

or, maybe it's an iPad.

or...a box of chocolate?


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

I just had to say that as I read your post, the part about your child coming home from Germany for a surprise visit made me tear up. That would be a wonderful "belated"  Mothers Day gift.


Sounds like whatever your gift is, it will be a very thoughtful one!

Best wishes to you and yours!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hope you're feeling better, MrT'sMom and that your Mother's Day to come is a great one!  Let us know!

Betsy


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Awwww I hope you son gets to come home. Maybe you will get both. Sounds like you have great kids! Keep us posted and I hope you are feeling better. 

Melissa


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2010)

you are very blessed that you have such children 
me also very fortunate because this mother day was with son but he is unable to wish me because he is to small just of few months


----------

